# Blagdon Affinity Gartenteich - hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?



## Tinky (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin beim Surfen auf diese Mini- Fertigteiche gestossen.
Mal unabhängig vom Preis  - kennt die jemand?

Würde ihn als Ersatz für meine Plastik-Bottich sehen, in dem ich nur Wasserflöhe habe.
Ich konnte irgendwie keine Angaben zu Größe, Volumen usw. finden...und auch nict zur Langlebigkeit.

So als __ Schnecken- und Flohzucht müsste der doch prima funktionieren, oder?

LG


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2016)

Also, daran, dass ich den erst mal googlen musste, sieht man, dass ich keine Erfahrung damit habe. Ich fand aber folgende Angabe:
*



			Größe und/oder Gewicht:  91 x 61 x 60,5 cm
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Dafür über 300,- EUR wäre mir persönlich zuviel. Vor allem kommt das Teil als Bausatz und man muss es auch noch selber zusammenbauen. Da nehm ich doch lieber eine hübsche Zinkwanne für die Flohzucht.

_Hoffentlich kauft das niemand - am besten noch in schwarz und vollsonnig stehend - der dann das Beispielfoto mit den Goldfischen nachahmt...._


----------



## groecamp (13. Mai 2016)

Kauf dir ein Mörtelkübel für 6€ im Baumarkt, mach ne Holzverkleidung rum das kostet dich dann ca. 30€... so ne Pumpe kriegst für 20€ und fertig ist die __ Laube...


----------



## Lion (13. Mai 2016)

Tinky,
so etwas änliches gibt es auch von Velda.
So ein fertiges System ist doch eigentlich sehr schön und gut, bei Velda kann man die äußere Verkleidung selber bestimmen, würde, falls ich
so eine Art Becken benötigen würde, eigentlich kaufen.
Léon


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Mörtelkübel für 6€ im Baumarkt, mach ne Holzverkleidung rum das kostet dich dann ca. 30€... so ne Pumpe kriegst für 20€ und fertig ist die __ Laube...



Optisch macht es aber nicht so viel her.
Habe jetzt ja einen Plastik-Bottich aus dem Baumarkt.
Fand es eigentlich ganz hübsch mit dem Sichtfenster und so 
Auf der Terasse sicher ein Hingucker - ok das ist der Mörtelkübel auch - aber eben "anders"


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Tinky,
> so etwas änliches gibt es auch von Velda.
> 
> Léon




Danke Dir!


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Da nehm ich doch lieber eine hübsche Zinkwanne für die Flohzucht.



ja - besser als der Maurerkübel alle Male mit der Zinkwanne!


----------



## koile (13. Mai 2016)

Und so könnte es aussehen (könnte)


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2016)

Für 300,-Euro gibt es sicher einige andere Möglichkeiten.


----------

